# Shooting a professional headshot with less than professional equipment



## jjstiles (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello all, first post here!

So I have a entrepreneur across the street who wants me to shoot a headshot for him. I went over, and we shot in his bedroom against a plain white wall. He had 4 halogen stage lights that were rather strong for the size of the room, but he insisted on using all of them. I grudgingly accepted, just wanting to get the job done. 

After looking at the results, he's not satisfied. He sends me this image:







Now I realize this is a professional headshot, and I can't expect to replicate the success of it exactly. But can anyone give me a rough idea of what I need to do to achieve a final product along these lines?

I'm shooting on a Canon 60D with a Tamron 17-50mm. Also have 4 halogen stage lights at my disposal, with no possibility of attachments (umbrellas, etc.)

Thanks to anyone who can give me some insight!!


----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2012)

Tell him that you cant replicate this with the equipement you have or the knowledge. 

If he wants a professional head shot that maybe he could stop being a cheap ass and hire one.

Drop the halogen light on the curb while driving to the closed camera shop to buy flash heads 

There is always so much you can do with these lights and that's not very much.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 7, 2012)

All you need for a good quality corporate-type headshots is one speedlight, soft-box, and large reflector.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2012)

Yep! Been there. Done that. And they usually give me a corporate t-shirt or hat too.

The 'professional' part of the set up is the skill and knowledge of the photographer as applied to using the gear.

Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography


----------



## texkam (Dec 7, 2012)

> So I have a entrepreneur across the street who wants me to shoot a headshot for him.


If you don't know how to shoot it, refuse. 


> he insisted on using all of them. I grudgingly accepted


Who's the photographer here? If he will not not allow you shoot it properly, refuse.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 7, 2012)

tirediron said:


> All you need for a good quality corporate-type headshots is one speedlight, soft-box, and large reflector.



Or even just a speedlight, softbox and a neutral color painted corner.


----------



## jjstiles (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your responses everyone. Yeah, basically I have to put this dude in his place if he wants me to do this right.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 9, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > All you need for a good quality corporate-type headshots is one speedlight, soft-box, and large reflector.
> ...


Okay Mr. "I passed geometry"...


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 9, 2012)

tirediron said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Ha, in all seriousness though, the strobist corner headshot technique is one every headshot photographer should have in their bag of tricks.

Strobist: Lighting 101: Headshot in a Corner


----------

